# Friday dreams



## Firefly (24 Apr 2009)

OK, if you could do anything you wanted, $ no object, this weekend, what would it be? I'd go to Paris to the museums, visit a few patisseries and have a meal at Le Cinq....

You?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Apr 2009)

If someone wants to whisk me off in a private plane to a secluded island in the sun, I'll be ready at six.


----------



## Pique318 (24 Apr 2009)

Get a fast boat to France for Saturday morning, then hop into a Ferrari 288GTO and drive as far as the Alps. Cross the Stelvio Pass in a BMW E30 M3, have dinner in Milan, watch AC Milan vs Palermo in the San Siro, then on Sunday cross the pass on the way back on a Ducati 1198 before changing onto a BMW R1200GS for the rest of the journey home.

Then cry, as I have to work on Monday !


----------



## Caveat (24 Apr 2009)

I'd go to Morocco with Kate Winslett, eat loads of local food, play my guitar on the beach with the locals and talk, drink and luurrvve until dawn.

Have a rest, then do it all again.


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2009)

Bali, doing Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Bali, doing Angelina Jolie.


 
How romantic.

The Seychelles, toppin' up my tan..


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> How romantic.
> 
> The Seychelles, toppin' up my tan..


Obviously I'd prefer to take you but Lex or SLF would try to kill me.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Obviously I'd prefer to take you but Lex or SLF would try to kill me.


 
Ha yeah right..


----------



## car (24 Apr 2009)

Firefly said:


> OK, if you could do anything you wanted, $ no object, this weekend, what would it be? I'd go to Paris to the museums, visit a few patisseries and have a meal at Le Cinq....
> 
> You?



On saturday, Id go to the square shopping centre, buy the euro saver shop, amd make everything 50 euro for the day.   

On saturday evening, Id have dinner with Rachel Allen.

On saturday night, Id fall asleep in the heat of a million people hawing down a central heating pipe.

On sunday morning, Id wrap the same million people in giant bubble wrap, float them out to sea so they formed a continuous line between howth and bray and then motorcycle across them to see how long that would take.  

On sunday afternoon, Id have lunch with Rachel Allen. (my treat)

On sunday evening, Id freeze the liffey over with a giant river freezing machine (made on the saturday, takes a day to make you know).  then get all the politicians to run down it.  while the giant river defrosting machine kicks in.  whoever makes it to the end is the leader in my book.

sunday night, Id start a charity called Caring Angels for the Society for Homeless or C*A*S*H  and Id make a cheque out to them for a gazillion europeans.


----------



## frash (24 Apr 2009)

Seeing as it's a dream & it's Friday then it has to be the €75,000,000 Euromillions jackpot


----------



## Firefly (24 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'd go to Morocco with Kate Winslett, eat loads of local food, play my guitar on the beach with the locals and talk, drink and luurrvve until dawn.
> 
> Have a rest, then do it all again.


 
Trumps so far...


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Obviously I'd prefer to take you but Lex or SLF would try to kill me.


 
*Dead* right!!!!

Here's a photo of Smashbox and myself on the beach in Cape Clear a few weeks ago................ 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'd go to Morocco with Kate Winslett, eat loads of local food, play my guitar on the beach with the locals and talk, drink and luurrvve until dawn.
> 
> Have a rest, then do it all again.


 
I see what you mean, Cav!


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Lex, don't be sharing our private pictures!


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Lex, don't be sharing our private pictures!


 
Sorry Smash..... 

I promise I won't tell anyone about you borrowing the dress from Sue Ellen either.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

She lent it to me, and since you ripped it off its now in ruins.

Me hopes you'll be paying her for it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> She lent it to me, and since you ripped it off its now in ruins.
> 
> Me hopes you'll be paying her for it.


 
And S.L.F. is looking for me to return his grey shirt as well. How're we going to explain that?


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Maybe say we were attacked by sharks?


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Maybe say we were attacked by sharks?


 
Great idea!!!!!! But we'll have to tell him there were about 10 of them! That'll explain the condition of it!


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Haha ok make it 20 and you gallenty fought them off!


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Haha ok make it 20 and you gallenty fought them off!


 
You're so clever!  And that'll explain the marks on my back as well!!!!!!


----------



## ninsaga (24 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Bali, doing Angelina Jolie.



Anywhere, doing Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

ninsaga said:


> anywhere, doing angelina jolie.


 

Ha ha!


----------



## Vanilla (24 Apr 2009)

Myself and Mr.V, Montana, horse trek, open air fires by night, French champagne ( I don't care what anyone says, Californian ain't the same), no children, and a lonesome cowboy with a guitar and good songs, who also knows when it's time to leave you alone!


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Myself and Mr.V, Montana, horse trek, open air fires by night, French champagne ( I don't care what anyone says, Californian ain't the same), no children, and a lonesome cowboy with a guitar and good songs, who also knows when it's time to leave you alone!



That post put a right dampner on tonights meeting of the Vanilla appreciation society... thanks a lot!


----------



## DavyJones (24 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Myself and Mr.V, Montana, horse trek, open air fires by night, French champagne ( I don't care what anyone says, Californian ain't the same), no children, and a* lonesome cowboy with a guitar *and good songs, who also knows when it's time to leave you alone!



You'd invite Caveat?


----------



## Caveat (24 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> You'd invite Caveat?



Well I've missed me feckin' flight to Marrakesh so I'm open to anything!

Vanilla, under the stars, by a campfire and me with my guitar? I think Mr V might just have a horseriding "accident"


----------



## Simeon (24 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well I've missed me feckin' flight to Marrakesh so I'm open to anything!
> 
> Vanilla, under the stars, by a campfire and me with my guitar? I think Mr V might just have a horseriding "accident"



Here you are Caveat. Sunway will take you to Agadir, hire a car and three hours later you're there. Don't buy any Mary Jane up the hills. Can be pretty potent. This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4r_HWWQyCs will get you in the mood.


----------



## Simeon (25 Apr 2009)

With Mrs Simeon, Djerba late September, a little red wine coursing through our veins, Maria Muldaur on the i-pod and just chatting about our life together. Totally relaxed. Sublimely happy.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear that some of ye didn't make it away for the weekend. As always, Smashbox was on the ball and booked Ryanair flights to the Seychelles for the two of us, months ago, for €7 each. Everything went according to plan and we arrived here tonight at 6pm.

We did a quick tour of the island when we arrived. I was very disappointed not to meet anyone from Cork...........  

Smasher, (a Cork abbreviated term of endearment for my new "Oul Doll", Smashbox), however, is just happy to have me all to herself for the weekend. 

We took a stroll down the beach and the first pub we found served Beamish. Oh, happy days....................! And happy nights.......................!  

[broken link removed]




_"Oul Doll"_ -------------------


----------



## Smashbox (25 Apr 2009)

Hahaha

Great story as always Lex. And I live that Ryanair fly straight to the beach instead of some airport a hundred miles away!

How lucky


----------



## mathepac (25 Apr 2009)

Me, Jodie Kidd, the F430 and the Gumball Rally. Ahh, heaven.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Great story as always Lex. And I live that Ryanair fly straight to the beach instead of some airport a hundred miles away!
> 
> How lucky


 
Exactly! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (25 Apr 2009)

How did you get that picture of us landing?


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> How did you get that picture of us landing?


 
S.L.F. sent it to me. I reckon he's able to control one of the U.S. spy satellites from his computer........


----------



## Smashbox (25 Apr 2009)

Lex, now really.. you know he's not that intelligent. He hardly knows how to switch on a computer!


----------



## S.L.F (25 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Obviously I'd prefer to take you but Lex or SLF would try to kill me.


 
Only to save you from a fate worst than death.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Apr 2009)

Admit it SLF, you're madly in love with me.


----------



## S.L.F (26 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Admit it SLF, you're madly in love with me.


 
Smashbox I certainly have a soft spot for you alright..........a swamp


----------



## Smashbox (26 Apr 2009)

I told you before I don't want to go mud wrestling with you


----------



## Firefly (8 May 2009)

This weekend, after I scoop the 125m tonight, I think I'll head to St. Tropez with my motley crew, pitch a few tents on the beach and drink magnums of Dom P.


----------



## Caveat (8 May 2009)

Firefly said:


> This weekend, after I scoop the 125m tonight, I think I'll head to St. Tropez with my motley crew, pitch a few tents on the beach and drink magnums of Dom P.


 
Or what about St Kitts, with _*the*_ Motley Crue, pitch a few axe moves on the beach (not forgetting to check out the beach babes) and drink crates of Jack Daniels?

Only problem is I mightn't actually live to tell the tale.


----------

